# Problem with Trust GXT 450



## AndyHG75 (Nov 14, 2021)

I recently discovered that a chip of my Trust GXT 450 headphones heats , not knowing what kind of chip it is. What do I replace it with ? the chip is the big one. Thanks a lot for the answer.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 14, 2021)

Cheeky answer, buy another one


----------



## Nike_486DX (Nov 14, 2021)

So the chip is heating up but the headset work normal? If yes then use it as it is, it may be normal. If not then u should read the chip label (take a macro pic of it) and google it to find out.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 14, 2021)

You might be able to get a heatsink if you can find one to fit, another option that might work is non-conductive thermal paste if there is no dust.



			https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/41UtvkqlRrL._AC_.jpg


----------



## AndyHG75 (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks to all for the answer


----------



## AndyHG75 (Dec 11, 2021)

I recently discovered what a chip is it: CM1088 (or CM108B)
CFV 18841.1
SGG1BNCZ-GS 1935
Is possible substitute with a new one ?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 12, 2021)

Probably not, there's no obvious spares, so a working used set maybe, you might as well get a new one, unless its still in warranty, then send it back as faulty.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 13, 2021)

AndyHG75 said:


> I recently discovered what a chip is it: CM1088 (or CM108B)
> CFV 18841.1
> SGG1BNCZ-GS 1935
> Is possible substitute with a new one ?


That's a usb-DAC audio converter chip. I believe C-Media. Probably the most "brains" in the device reside there.

Unless you have a desoldering/rework station you are going to have a heck of a time replacing a complex multipin chip like that.


----------

